# I'm new here with IBS and rectal prolapse



## KevinG53 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi! My name is Kevin and I live in AZ. Male 53. I have been suffering with IBS and constipation for nearly 4 yrs now.

Some days it is better than others it is worse! I have had two colonoscopies over the last few years and NO Cancer, thankfully! Also, exrays, MRI's and a sonogram and a defecation test

It took about a year and a half to finnally get diagnosed with a rectal prolapse and get referred to a colon and rectal surgeon in Scottsdale Az. I have been seeing two DR's down there.

I have had the minor surgery (Altimeir Procedure) however, after about 4 months it started to reoccur.

I have seen the Dr again last Winter and early spring and they claim it isn't bad enough yet to do the more major surgery, Lapriscopic or however you spell it. Abdominal.

I try and stay away from dairy and am using Lactose Free milk, eat more fiber, and stay away from as much junk food as I can. I have to go to the bathroom every morning and it is usually the second time that I start having any success. Lots of straining which I know I should not do!

Also, Gas throughout the day and it seems to forever take it to move out and fart!

I do have abdominal cramps and some pain sometimes. My Dr's in Phoenix reccomend morning round of Merilax and in the afternoons some metamucil. They help a little but not enough usually.

I have over used Milk of Mag and laxatives and castor oil and enemas and so many medications that I know part of my problem is damage to my colon. But, No one can do much for that except make suggestions.

Stool gets stuck and I know there is a pouch or pocket in my lower colon which stool gets stuck and then that causes the prolapse. However these Dr's insist "That it CAN'T get stuck" Just yell at me for straining and it is all my fault.

Anyhow this is a little about me and I need someone to talk to and would like suggestions, I will answer anything and give more details of my situation.

Thanks, Kevin in AZ


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Kevin

so sorry for all you've been through with the prolapse, the long time it has taken you to get a correct diagnosis, the doctors not listening and especially that you're still having problems after surgery. i've never had a prolapse. from what i've read, they can be be tricky to manage with especially when they come back after surgery.

about straining: have you ever tried elevating your feet on a footstool or shoebox, overturned wastebasket or a squatty potty etc while sitting on the toilet. elevating the feet like that helps straighten out the anorectal angle and allows for a more complete evacuation. it sometimes takes some experimentation with different heights to find out what works best for you. i've been using a shoebox for years and it does help. also, some people finding that using two shoe boxes--or footstools--one for each foot works even better. some people can squat while on the toilet and find that helps a lot. and lots of people like the squatty potty.. you can buy it online at various places including amazon. google it for more information.

you definitely don't want to strain. when having a BM, push from your belly, using your ab muscles. don't push with your rectum. here is a helpful u-tube video on how to have a bowel movement without straining.






was one of the tests you had a defecatory proctogram--a defecogram? this test is often used to see if there are any outlet problems such as a rectal prolapse. it will also show if you have a rectocele or if there's any pelvic floor dysfunction. i ask that because you mention it feels like stool is getting stuck in a pouch in your lower colon--that sounds like a rectocele. men can get rectoceles as well as women although it's more common in women. if you have a rectocele, a defecogram would show it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rectocele

if your doctor isn't helping you, you might want to see a new one to get a second opinion. often gastro docs who work with a university hospital are more knowledgeable, up-to-date and proactive.

good luck. wishing you all the best.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Kevin, try eating LESS fiber. Most of us with IBS-C think it's better to have less.

Also I would not try to have a bowel movement until you know for certain you have to go. Yes, wait until the last minute.

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## KevinG53 (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks to both of you for responding! I have tried using boxes and stools and even several never opened printer papers for my printer, using them under my feet. Sometimes it may help a little but not much! I also have tried using more than one toilet seat to sit on.

My Defecation test was where I had to drink some gooey white stuff and then later they did an enema on me with about the same sort of stuff. Then go *^%... on a certain pot while the two aids did a Exray and maybe it was also some filmed movie! ( Wow! My first movie!_)

About a week and a half later I finnally got the results from my DR down there, The only thing they seen was my prolapse was back,

I still insist there is a pocket or a pouch or someplace it is getting stuck, but they can't seem to find it!

The DR who did the surgery and then afterwards sent me to this Mayo Clinic down there for the Defecation test, She did the less invasive minor surgery, and she also had done the Abdominal Lapriscopic type, where I would be in the hospital for five (5) days instead of two. She recently had some family issues and due to her stress , she didn't want to do the more extensive surgeries for the time being and sent me on to her partner Dr, who is a man.

Anyhow to make a long story short I seen him and he said it wasn't bad enough yet to do a surgery... (Have to wait till it is right down a life threatening emergency I guess!) and if he was to do the surgery now, He might rnd up having to do it as colostomy. I'd prefer not to have that done!

So, I'm sort of stuck between a rock and a hard place, I just have to try and live with it for now it seems and watch what I eat, and also,Thanks Flossy, Yes I shouldn't eat too much fiber. I try and limit it and I have lots of brothy soups, and also have Activias- Yogurts and Ensures a lot.

But, what also heppens is the Thick Gooey MUD type, and thats as bad as the real hard!

I also get hemmorhoids often and sometimes fissures. I am about ready to go on a liquid diet!

I also have lots of cups of hot chicken or beef broth sometimes.

Thanks, both of you for your writing me back here!


----------



## KevinG53 (Oct 23, 2014)

I just wanted to clarify, I have NOT yet had any Lapriscopic Abdominal surgery yet, i re read what I wrote and I should have said The Dr had been doing both types of surgery but she decided to only do the Altimier procedures, which is what she had done with me approx.about 6 months previously.

Sorry for not being more clear! I will look into the rectocele , also I may later try and see about having a specialitist check my prostate out as the first DR did think it seemed a little enlarged.

Thanks!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Kevin

yes, the test you had was a defecatory proctogram. i've had it too. quite the unusual little test, i thought--lol--getting all filled up with barium and then having to push it out in front of a bunch of people with clipboards, filming it all with the x-ray.

that test should have shown a rectocele if there is one but i'm sure no expert--maybe it is possible to have one and not have it show up. don't know.

that's good you went to mayo for the test. they are very thorough over there. i've heard a lot of good things about the arizona mayo.

and yes, it does sound like it's best not to do the surgery now, like your doctor advised.

oh yes--the thick gooey mud stool is very hard to get out. from what i've read about rectal prolapse, they generally want you to keep your stools somewhat soft but passable--not mud. it would be nice if you could manage to figure out a way to firm that up a bit. too much fiber can be bad for us constipation-types but in some cases--like with the mud stool--a bit more insoluble--not soluble-- fiber might very well be helpful to firm things up and make it all easier to pass. it takes experimentation with different foods--or possibly a small amount of fiber supplement--to find out what works best. your doctor should be able to advise you.
here is a list of different foods and their fiber content--soluble and insoluble:

http://www.digestivehealthconsultants.org/patient_education/fiberchart.html

good luck with everything. hope you can find some relief.


----------

